# Long Shot



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I realize this may be a long shot since most here are in the UK, but I am seeking any info on the Waterbury (nee Benedict and Burnham) rotary watches. I have collected 7 different ones and am contemplating writing a phamphlet on them here in the states. These watches were also referred to as long winds due to the 9 foot main spring. They also were sometimes called "the poor mans tourbillon" since the movement rotated once per hour.

Any and all information appreciated.


----------

